
Drone Makers Struggle to Get New Rules Off the Ground - cryptoz
http://recode.net/2015/01/25/drone-makers-struggle-to-get-new-rules-off-the-ground/
======
transfire
One really has to love this Modern USofA -- Everything is illegal until
regulated.

